# HC Modus mit bestehendem Char?



## Eschar (11. April 2013)

Hi, 

ich habe mal eine frage, kann ich mit meinem bestehenden 60er in den HC Modus wechseln? 

Oder muss ich mir einen neuen HC erstellen? 

Sterben und dann nicht mehr nutzen kann ich ja nur auf HC - Inferno ist es halt teuer zum reparieren aber ich kann meinen char noch nutzen? 


Danke zum beantworten meiner Anfänger fragen


----------



## Distrupter (11. April 2013)

Hey,

um die erste Frage zu beantworten: Nein, es ist nicht moeglich mit einem "Normalen" (Softcore) Charakter in den Hardcore Modus zu wechseln. Liegt unter anderem daran,
dass die Auktionshaeuser von Softcore und Hardcore getrennt sind und es des Weiteren auch gewisse Hardcore spezifische Erfolge gibt usw. Also dementsprechend: Ja, du musst dir fuer den 
Hardcore Modus ganz spezifisch extra einen Charakter erstellen, sofern du dies wuenscht.

Zur 2. Frage: Stirbt ein Charakter im Hardcore Modus, kannst du ihn nie wieder benutzen. Stirbt er im normalen Modus hat dies - bis auf etwaige Reparaturkosten - keine groesseren Auswirkungen.

Hoffe, dass alles soweit beantwortet ist.

Mfg


----------



## Eschar (11. April 2013)

Ja super danke dir


----------

